# Pepper has passed on



## Elazkaban (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm a new poster here, but I needed somewhere to share what has happened in my amazing rabbit's life and how he died.

In April of this year I took a trip to a wildlife park near where I live, and after having a good day out I spotted a farm which was attached to the wildlife park. On the farm they were selling bunnies. 

I thought I would just take a look at them to see how they were and immediately my eyes set upon a gorgeous brown Rex rabbit that was sun-bathing asleep in his hutch. On an impulse, I went straight over to the attendant and asked if he was for sale. She said he was and asked if I wanted to hold him. As I held him for the first time and he looked up at me, I fell in love with him right there and then.

Since then I took him home, read up how to care and feed rabbits; how to bond with them etc. I even went as far to buy a Â£30 book on how to distinguish rabbit language! 

Eventually Pepper (what I named him) warmed to me and my girlfriend, and would often come and snuggle with us, and lick us all the time. As silly as it sounds, I eventually saw him more as my son than a rabbit and I would've done anything to protect him and make him happy.

After a great 4 months we decided he needed neutering (he was 7 months at this point). On the 31st of July, I took him to the vets. As I stood outside waiting for it to open I had a really nautious feeling inside me and I wanted to turn around. I reassured myself though and thought I was just being silly as the vets deal with Rabbits quite often. The vets finally opened and I went inside. He seemed okay and as I put my hand in his carrier to say goodbye he licked me several times. I handed him over the vet and the vet reassured me it was just a routine procedure and he would be with me by dinner. At around lunchtime I got the phone call to say he didn't make it.

As a typical male I don't usually cry a lot but as soon as I heard I burst into tears and ran straight to the vets. I carried his body home and couldn't stop myself crying. I truly felt like a part of me had been ripped out of me. 

Soon after, we buried him in our garden with his favourite things and planted a few flowers on top. That was the hardest thing I have ever had to do.

For 3 days now I have been hurting really bad and I dont know what to do.



R.I.P Pepper (7 Months). You will always be remembered.


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 3, 2012)

I am so sorry that this happened to you  You were trying to do what was best for Pepper and sometimes things just don't turn out the way we think. You obviously loved him very much and I am sure that he knew that.

R.I.P Pepper.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 3, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is traumatic to loose aomeone you love suddenly like this. It must have been stunning to get the news from the vet. I completely understand your feelings. It's hard to loose any animal companion but I think the grief some of us feel for our bunnies is especially intense. They capture our hearts and it does feel like loosing a part of ourselves. So sorry.

Sounds like you and Pepper had a special bond. I'm sure he knew he was loved and you gave him a joyful life.I'm glad you shared your story.

Rest in Peace and Binkie Free, Pepper!
We'll See You At The Bridge
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear of Pepper's passing to the bridge. No matter how we strive, things just happen. We have lost a couple of very young ones--6 months, and just lost Coal, a little blue mini Rex that was over 13 1/2. I still tear up so that's a natural reaction to losing a loved one. Words are just so inadequate. Binky free little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear of Pepper's passing to the bridge. No matter how we strive, things just happen. We have lost a couple of very young ones--6 months, and just lost Coal, a little blue mini Rex that was over 13 1/2. I still tear up so that's a natural reaction to losing a loved one. Words are just so inadequate. Binky free little man.ray:


----------



## Ape337 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to you. I must say I know exactly how you feel. In January I had my Trillian (black bunny in my avatar) spayed and she passed away during surgery. I felt horrible, angry, and guilty. Especially since she was Humma's bunwife. I blamed myself for sending a happy, healthy bunny to her death, and possibly condeming Humma to a deep depression. I brought her body home for Humma to spend time with her so he would know she had passed. It was awful, and I cried for her loss and for Humma's well being. He did become depressed but we helped him through. 
I came to realize that her death wasn't anyone's fault, and this is a very rare occurrence for a rabbit savvy vet. I believe it's a necessary surgery that responsible pet owners do for a non-breeding animal. I believe so strongly that a few weeks after Trillian's death I sent my Faith in for her spay surgery and she is perfectly fine.
You were being a responsible pet owner and trying to do what was best for your bunny. I sincerely hope you are not blaming or second guessing your decision like I did.
Please take care.
Binky free little one ray:


----------



## Elazkaban (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey everyone.

Thank you all for your kind words. Reading all of your messages today at work made me really happy so thank you so much.

Pepper will always be that special one that got away and I will always remember him no matter what.

On the plus side our second rabbit that we got two weeks ago started binkying yesterday. It made me so so happy


----------



## HEM (Aug 5, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss. A person is never ready for the passing of their beloved pet, especially in a circumsance that Pepper had.
Hopefully your memories and thoughts of Pepper will help you through this tough time and your other bunny.
Binky Free Pepper


----------



## RosieBunnie247 (Aug 6, 2012)

bye bye pepper off to hay land and rainbow brige bye bye and r.i.p / e.a.y.w ( eat all you want ) xxxx


----------

